# Rooto Lye Users - Please Confirm



## RobinHoodFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all 

Checked my local ACE and yup they have Rooto 100% Lye drain cleaner. 

I'm starting this thread as a sort of confirmation to myself. I feel kinda weird using drain cleaner for soap and I want to be sure that I'm using the right stuff and that this stuff works well for making and selling soap. 

SO....will all you soap makers who use Rooto as your lye, please check in and confirm here that it works? Also any tips/tricks when working with Rooto?

Thanks! It will help ease my nerves when  I start trying to make soap


----------



## agriffin (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, rooto from Ace Hardware is fine to use for soapmaking.


----------



## judymoody (Jul 5, 2011)

Tips and tricks?

It's lye.  Wear safety goggles, use gloves, and long sleeves, long pants, closed toe shoes. 

Stir in a well ventilated area.

Pour lye into water, not the other way around.  Stir it until the solution becomes clear and all lye is dissolved.  Don't breathe in the fumes.

Keep it away from kids and pets, label it clearly.

Mix in stainless steel or HDPE plastic pitcher.  NOT glass.  NOT aluminum.

If you spill some on yourself, flush immediately with lots of cool running water.  NOT vinegar.

Don't be alarmed by the tone of this post.  Respect the lye and you should be fine.


----------



## khermsen (Jul 5, 2011)

I have used a similar product purchased at a local hardware store.
Check the label for 100% lye.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 5, 2011)

I used to use Rooto (and also Red Devil Lye and Roebic's lye) from the hardware store before before odering online in bulk. They all worked great. As long as it says 100% sodium hydroxide on the label and nothing else, you're good to go.

IrishLass


----------



## MyJadedHeart (Jul 5, 2011)

As long as the ingredient listed on the back is 100% sodium hydroxide, you are good to go.


----------



## paillo (Jul 5, 2011)

yup, the granular rooto is what i use all the time. my local hardware store carries it just for me, and at a great price. when i made my first purchase of all they had in stock (half a dozen bottles ) and told them i was making soap, they were all kind of alarmed.  what, drain opener in soap!!!??? after i explained that you can't make real soap without lye, and the chemical process, and brought them samples, they are carrying my soap and are one of my best customers  they also carry liquid rooto, but i haven't tried that ...


----------



## RobinHoodFan (Jul 5, 2011)

paillo said:
			
		

> yup, the granular rooto is what i use all the time. my local hardware store carries it just for me, and at a great price. when i made my first purchase of all they had in stock (half a dozen bottles ) and told them i was making soap, they were all kind of alarmed.  what, drain opener in soap!!!??? after i explained that you can't make real soap without lye, and the chemical process, and brought them samples, they are carrying my soap and are one of my best customers  they also carry liquid rooto, but i haven't tried that ...



Awesome! Go you! 

This is the exact type of post I was looking for..

I know as long as it says 100% lye (sodium hydroxide) it is fine...BUT I just want to know who else out there _actually _uses the stuff. If everyone just says "yea, it's fine to use" but no one has actually ever used it..i personally wouldnt want to use it for my first batch..just IMO

everyone talks about it but this is the first confrimation I have of someone actually using it (I hope I'm making sense).


----------



## RobinHoodFan (Jul 5, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Tips and tricks?
> 
> It's lye.  Wear safety goggles, use gloves, and long sleeves, long pants, closed toe shoes.
> 
> ...



This was actually very helpful! It's like a quick safety sheet!  I knew most of that except the mixing container bit.  Thanks for the helpful info!


----------



## SweetPretty (Mar 17, 2012)

I made a lye water solution and after I made them, the solution was clear. Left that to cool down and 1 hour later, a whitish layer has formed. 

Any idea what happened and if this is safe to use for soap-making?

This is 100% Rooto Lye which I bought from Ace Hardware. 

The link to the photo is here

https://picasaweb.google.com/1085962353 ... 9776770306


----------



## RobinHoodFan (Mar 17, 2012)

You've got me....I still have yet to try soapmaking...still no time on my hands to figure it out...although i did get a couple of soapmaking books for xmas that i'm excited about....one of these days *sigh

Good question though...would love to know the answer also for future reference...anyone?

Oh and BTW the link to the pic doesn't seem to be working


----------



## dirrdee (Mar 18, 2012)

link isnt working?


----------



## LauraHoosier (Mar 18, 2012)

Says page not found when I tried it.

The hardware stores here don't carry 100% lye unless you pay $14 for 2lbs and that's steep.  I order mine from AAA Chemicals, I get 100% lye, food grade, for around $4.50 or less per bottle depending on the number of bottles I order.   Even after shipping costs it's still less then $14 per bottle.


----------



## RobinHoodFan (Mar 18, 2012)

LauraHoosier said:
			
		

> Says page not found when I tried it.
> 
> The hardware stores here don't carry 100% lye unless you pay $14 for 2lbs and that's steep.  I order mine from AAA Chemicals, I get 100% lye, food grade, for around $4.50 or less per bottle depending on the number of bottles I order.   Even after shipping costs it's still less then $14 per bottle.



Great Site Laura! Thanks so much for the tip! Looks like they have a nice beginner kit that would be very helpful for me!


----------



## Lady Scrubbins (Mar 19, 2012)

SweetPretty said:
			
		

> I made a lye water solution and after I made them, the solution was clear. Left that to cool down and 1 hour later, a whitish layer has formed.
> 
> Any idea what happened and if this is safe to use for soap-making?
> 
> ...




You can make about a 52.6% Sodium hydroxide/water solution at room temperature (111 grams NaOH in 100 grams of water at 25C).  As with all solutions, the warmer the solvent, the more solute you can dissolve.  If you were to add 250 grams of NaOH to 1000 grams of water (for a 25% solution), then it would heat up significantly, which would allow you to super-saturate, i.e. you could add much more than another 250 grams of NaOH and get it to dissolve completely.  

However, once it cools down to room temperature again, the solution cannot hold more than 52%, so some of the NaOH will precipitate.  From what you describe, this may be the case.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2012)

that's the lye i use too, most often.


----------



## bluevervain (Mar 19, 2012)

I have had the whitish layer form or little flecks. I remember reading about it, in one of the two Susan Miller Cavitch soapmaking books, she calls it "lint" and writes that you don't have to worry about it. (pp. 183 and 184 of the Soapmaker's Companion). She also writes that it is more likely to happen during cooler conditions but doesn't eleaborate on that.

That's been my experience too. The soap made with "lint" turns out great.  When I first started I would sometimes use tap water and I remember there being more lint. The last few years I have used exclusively distilled water and rooto lye from ace. I have less of the lint that way but still sometimes it's there.


----------



## MegaSoap (Apr 17, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> If you spill some on yourself, flush immediately with lots of cool running water.  NOT vinegar.



sorry if this is a stupid question.  why not vinegar?  i thought the acid countered the basic burn?  i've read elsewhere of others using vinegar.  thought that was a general rule, acid on a base...(??)  thank you!


----------



## Genny (Apr 17, 2012)

[quote="MegaSoap

sorry if this is a stupid question.  why not vinegar?  i thought the acid countered the basic burn?  i've read elsewhere of others using vinegar.  thought that was a general rule, acid on a base...(??)  thank you![/quote]

Vinegar on lye causes a chemical reaction that causes extreme heat, which will cause burns.


----------



## new12soap (Apr 17, 2012)

That is what I use, I make smaller batches of HP just for personal use, and when I started I didn't want a large quantity so I just got it from the hardware store. It works great, for soap and as drain cleaner! Just be careful and it will be fine


----------



## kc1ble (Mar 17, 2016)

Just thought I would bump this old thread for newbies like myself.  I've been out trying to source ingredients locally for a first batch and Lye was hard to come by.  Found this http://www.lowes.com/pd_486650-331-...UserSearch=sodium+hydroxide&productId=4751600 at Lowes and it is lye.  Great info to know.


----------



## KiOhmA (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi there! I realize this is an old post- but my lye is delayed in shipping and I’m about to go pick this up from my local Ace. I can use it the same?  Thankbyou for posting this so many years ago!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 31, 2020)

KiOhmA said:


> Hi there! I realize this is an old post- but my lye is delayed in shipping and I’m about to go pick this up from my local Ace. I can use it the same?  Thankbyou for posting this so many years ago!



Yes, I use a lot rooto lye


----------



## KiOhmA (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you so much I’m super excited-nothing like being ready to soak and you have to wait


----------



## Vicki C (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi all, I’m looking at Rooto online and it is sometimes listed as “lye-based formula” and sometimes as “100% lye.” I know I can check the bottle but was going to order for curbside pickup - just wondering if anyone knows if these are two different products?


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 21, 2020)

Just an FYI... my local Ace sells it at like $12 something a pound in the store. But online Ace sells it for $3.59. My store matched the price or I ordered online for in store pick up. It sucks for the store itself in revenue because they have to write off the loss, but the mark up was horrendous!


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Nov 21, 2020)

I've been using Rooto from Ace.  We have many Ace stores in my area, and each one charges a different price for it, ranging from $3.59 to $4.59. 
I've noticed a few very small black rocks here and there in the lye granules, so I've taken to straining my lye water when adding it to the oils.


----------



## earlene (Nov 21, 2020)

If I can't see the ingredient list, I don't buy it.   I couldn't find an MSDS for the 1030 Rooto Drain Cleaner, which is the one with sodium hydroxide, per the Ace Hardware & True Value sites.

The Rooto company apparently does not even have a website.  Here are a few links related to Rooto, first about the product (s), then about the company:









						No. 4 Household Drain Opener, 1-Lb.
					

100% Lye Crystal Drain opener, 100% Sodium Hydroxide (LYE)




					www.truevalue.com
				





			https://www.k-state.edu/facilities/storeroom/products/msds/Rooto%20Lye%20Drain%20Cleaner%20016070.htm
		






						Rooto Corp. | Best Prices | National Supply Network
					

Shop our selection of Rooto Corp. products. Free shipping on thousands of industrial supplies, building materials, tools of all kinds




					www.nationalsupplynetwork.com
				











						Maker of Drain-Cleaning Fluid Getting Steady Drip of Complaints About Acid Burns - FairWarning
					

Consumers have complained for years about problems with the packaging of Rooto Corp-manufactured sulfuric acid drain opener.




					www.fairwarning.org
				




Based on the above, I am not sure I'd buy this product, but maybe one bottle and test it out.  However, there was one person who reviewed the product and said the bottle had deteriorated while sitting in their garage, although I am not sure which of the products that was in reference to.  However, a soapmaker's review stated that all the bottles she bought were 2 ounces short of the 16 ounces she paid for when she purchased 4 bottles.


----------



## beckster51 (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't anything about Rooto, but I use Roebic lye consistently without any problems.


----------



## Bladesmith (Nov 21, 2020)

beckster51 said:


> I don't anything about Rooto, but I use Roebic lye consistently without any problems.



I’ve also started using the 100% lye Roebic that I pickup from Lowe’s. Works great and is convenient.


----------



## violets2217 (Nov 21, 2020)

Bladesmith said:


> I’ve also started using the 100% lye Roebic that I pickup from Lowe’s. Works great and is convenient.


I must have missed this when checking websites of local stores when I needed lye in a pinch! I think I only saw their liquid drain cleaner and assumed they were both the same! I read the reviews on Lowe's and a lot of soapers use it! My favorite review... "I use this lie to make soap and the container keeps it fresh for a long time. Very re-lye-able."


----------



## linne1gi (Nov 22, 2020)

earlene said:


> If I can't see the ingredient list, I don't buy it.   I couldn't find an MSDS for the 1030 Rooto Drain Cleaner, which is the one with sodium hydroxide, per the Ace Hardware & True Value sites.
> 
> The Rooto company apparently does not even have a website.  Here are a few links related to Rooto, first about the product (s), then about the company:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about any of the lye - mentioned here to be honest.  I prefer food grade lye - that way I know there's no metals in there.  I have been buying from Duda Diesel for the past 3 years - before that I bought from the Lye Guy, but his shipping was really expensive!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 22, 2020)

I've always bought mine from the Hardware/Building store ( your 'Lowes' equivalent).  It's only 98% pure and it's rare to find any brand that is 100%.  The brand is 'Glitz' ( it's Australian but we won't hold that against it ) and it even says on the label - "perfect for soap making"!


----------



## Vicki C (Nov 23, 2020)

earlene said:


> If I can't see the ingredient list, I don't buy it.   I couldn't find an MSDS for the 1030 Rooto Drain Cleaner, which is the one with sodium hydroxide, per the Ace Hardware & True Value sites.
> 
> The Rooto company apparently does not even have a website.  Here are a few links related to Rooto, first about the product (s), then about the company:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I picked some up from Ace, it was so cheap it seems worth a try. $2.99/lb, it says 100% lye but who knows. I couldn’t find a website either.


----------



## Vicki C (Nov 29, 2020)

Vicki C said:


> Thanks! I picked some up from Ace, it was so cheap it seems worth a try. $2.99/lb, it says 100% lye but who knows. I couldn’t find a website either.


Update, used it today, it seemed to perform as I would expect but there is a lot of fine dust when pouring. I’ll be measuring outside.


----------



## JillGat (Nov 30, 2020)

I get the Roebic from Lowe's if I run out, but I prefer to buy from smaller suppliers like www.thelyeguy.com


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 1, 2020)

Data on Roebic: MSDA  Not sure what the 1% means @ bottom? they list their lye as being 100% but it has Sodium Hydroxide, Sodium Chloride, Sodium Carbonate. Then 1% of a carcinogenic? not sure what that is? as I understand it they can add 1% of Toxic Substance w/ out naming what it is? maybe some one else would know?  

NOTE: ALL WHMIS required information is included in appropriate sections based on the ANSI Z400.1-2010 format. This product has been classified in accordance with the hazard criteria of the CPR and the SDS contains all the information required by the CPR, EU Directives and the Japanese
4. FIRST-AID MEASURES
4.1 DESCRIPTION OF FIRST AID MEASURES:
EYE CONTACT: If product enters the eyes, open eyes while under gentle running water for at least 15 minutes. Seek medical attention if irritation persists.
SKIN CONTACT: If product contacts skin, wash skin thoroughly with soap and water after handling. Seek medical attention if irritation develops and persists.
INHALATION: If breathing becomes difficult, remove victim to fresh air. If necessary, use artificial respiration to support vital functions. Seek medical attention.
INGESTION: If product is swallowed, call physician or poison control center for most current information. If professional advice is not available, do not induce vomiting. Never induce vomiting or give diluents (milk or water) to someone who is unconscious, having convulsions, or who cannot swallow. Seek medical advice. Take a copy of the label and/or SDS with the victim to the health professional.
MEDICAL CONDITIONS AGGRAVATED BY EXPOSURE: None known
Hazardous Ingredients:
WT%
CAS#
EINECS #
Hazard Classification
Risk Phrases
Sodium Hydroxide
96-100%
1310-73-2
215-185-5
[C] Corrosive
R35
Sodium Chloride
0-2%
7647-14-5
231-598-3
[Xi] Irritant
R36
Sodium Carbonate (2:1)
0-2%
497-19-8
207-838-8
[Xi] Irritant
R36
Balance of other ingredients is less than 1% in concentration (or 0.1% for carcinogens, reproductive toxins, or respiratory sensitize.
accordance with the hazard criteria of the CPR and the SDS contains all the information required by the CPR, EU Directives and the Japanese:



linne1gi said:


> I'm not sure about any of the lye - mentioned here to be honest.  I prefer food grade lye - that way I know there's no metals in there.  I have been buying from Duda Diesel for the past 3 years - before that I bought from the Lye Guy, but his shipping was really expensive!


I've used Roebic 100% Lye & it works great w/ no problems & in a pinch ill use it again.  However I've switched to food grade Lye in that its only allowed to have Sodium Hydroxide & Sodium Carbonate to be considered food grade.  is what Ive read & understand to be, but im not entirely sure.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 1, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Data on Roebic: MSDA  Not sure what the 1% means @ bottom? they list their lye as being 100% but it has Sodium Hydroxide, Sodium Chloride, Sodium Carbonate. Then 1% of a carcinogenic? not sure what that is? as I understand it they can add 1% of Toxic Substance w/ out naming what it is? maybe some one else would know?
> 
> NOTE: ALL WHMIS required information is included in appropriate sections based on the ANSI Z400.1-2010 format. This product has been classified in accordance with the hazard criteria of the CPR and the SDS contains all the information required by the CPR, EU Directives and the Japanese
> 4. FIRST-AID MEASURES
> ...


I believe they list it this way bc it is almost impossible to maintain purity outside of tightly controlled lab conditions. For instance, it is possible for some of the lye to interact with damp air and become sodium carbonate (like the beloved soda ash on our soap). And sodium chloride is plain old salt - something we often add to soap anyway.

So I wouldn’t worry about this disclosure of the minute amount of POSSIBLE ingredients in the lye container. I have safely soaped with it quite often myself.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 1, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I believe they list it this way bc it is almost impossible to maintain purity outside of tightly controlled lab conditions. For instance, it is possible for some of the lye to interact with damp air and become sodium carbonate (like the beloved soda ash on our soap). And sodium chloride is plain old salt - something we often add to soap anyway.
> 
> So I wouldn’t worry about this disclosure of the minute amount of POSSIBLE ingredients in the lye container. I have safely soaped with it quite often myself.


Thanks! I’ve been making soap since the 90s, before this wonderful forum, I just used NaOH drain cleaner back then when the internet was in its infancy (to me anyway). The dust is disconcerting though. I’ll check out the lye guy. I bought the Rooto when I didn’t want to wait for shipping.
Rooto pull-through soap was a success.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 1, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I believe they list it this way bc it is almost impossible to maintain purity outside of tightly controlled lab conditions. For instance, it is possible for some of the lye to interact with damp air and become sodium carbonate (like the beloved soda ash on our soap). And sodium chloride is plain old salt - something we often add to soap anyway.
> 
> So I wouldn’t worry about this disclosure of the minute amount of POSSIBLE ingredients in the lye container. I have safely soaped with it quite often myself.


Thank you' Happy Soaping 



Vicki C said:


> Thanks! I’ve been making soap since the 90s, before this wonderful forum, I just used NaOH drain cleaner back then when the internet was in its infancy (to me anyway). The dust is disconcerting though. I’ll check out the lye guy. I bought the Rooto when I didn’t want to wait for shipping.
> Rooto pull-through soap was a success.
> View attachment 52074


Beautiful Soap'


----------



## AliOop (Dec 1, 2020)

Vicki C said:


> Thanks! I’ve been making soap since the 90s, before this wonderful forum, I just used NaOH drain cleaner back then when the internet was in its infancy (to me anyway). The dust is disconcerting though. I’ll check out the lye guy. I bought the Rooto when I didn’t want to wait for shipping.
> Rooto pull-through soap was a success.
> View attachment 52074


Sorry for any confusion; I was actually replying to Peachy Clean's concerns about the ingredient listing. 

But now I am mesmerized by that soap.  What a great color combo, and super definition on the design, too. Wowsers!


----------



## doggonegardener (Dec 1, 2020)

That's what I use.  Works great.


----------



## Vicki C (Dec 1, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Sorry for any confusion; I was actually replying to Peachy Clean's concerns about the ingredient listing.
> 
> But now I am mesmerized by that soap.  What a great color combo, and super definition on the design, too. Wowsers!


Oh right, I wasn’t clear in my response but I got what you meant and it put my mind at ease  that the impurities are most likely NaCl and Na2CO3. And thank you! I’ve been struggling with the pull through soaps, they always look different in my mind  but this one worked pretty well. Shout out to Wild Plantanica for her great cutouts that fit perfectly in a 3” round mold. Wild Plantanica Deer Lodge Montana by WildPlantanica on Etsy. But I digress. I think I’m supposed to stick to the thread. Still learning.


----------

